# Dream of new life in spain stamped on



## Bini121 (Jun 9, 2008)

For ages i have wanted to move to spain and start a new happier life over there. I knew its not as good pay (if your working in bars and stuff) and you work long hours. I knew that it was very different working and living in spain than its is just going on holiday over there. I didnt mind that and i wanted to experience it myself i was prepared to work hard for my happiness. I found this site and would always read threads etc. and i just want to say that it is so negative on here. It seems like its always 'a bad time to move to spain' and theres no work around etc. thats the harsh reality but i wish i hadnt read any of these negative comments and just gone out there, if i messed up i could always come back. However i cant do that because i will just go out there with my mind set on failing and struggling badly due to all what i have read on here.


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

No offence here but I'm moving in a few weeks and I have read the threads here the people here are just saying what is right, 2 friends of mine are singers in the Costa Blanca they have been cancelled for 2 weekends because of bars closing down, life is hard everywhere and in the UK your kinda cushioned from the hit by benifits in Spain you won't get a penny. If everyone here posted that everyone should move to Spain cause its mega cheap and loads of work they would be lying! If you have a skill that Spain needs you MAY get lucky, I would rather know where I stand that be told a load of bull and end up in a total mess and hate Spain! So don't be horrible to the people here they are fanastic and are only telling you the truth life isn't easy in Spain!

Emma


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Bini121,

Life’s a ***** then you die, goodness you sound so negative, not the people on the forum all they are telling you are the facts of life. Spain can be as good or as bad as you want it to be, yea things seem bad at the moment but historically recessions, depressions do not last for ever. Why don’t you get a few bob behind you so you could survive for say six months, worst scenario you don’t find a job and then take a “leap of faith”? Believe in your self, you just might be surprised at what you achieve. If all fails you will never look back and say….”If only” life is too short grab it by the throat and squeeze. Good luck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

It very much depends on you and your life in the UK. If you're young, footloose and fancy free then what the heck!! come over and give it a shot, you've nowt to lose. BUT, if you're married, got kids, dependants, responsibilities...... then you need to plan carefullly and be real! It doesnt mean you cant do it, it just means that it isnt easy, but you may be determined enough to try??!!

Everyone has dreams, and sadly they dont always come true nor are they all they're cracked up to be if they do!!!

Jo
Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Binia 121, 
With an attitude like yours, I have to say that you are one of those who probably should not come. If you are prepared to be knocked down so easily by people who are only trying to tell you the truth you are probably the one who will jump back if you are given a no in the first bar that says "Sorry, you are the 10th today". I have been here a long time, work in a Spanish environment and have spent a big part of the last seven years trying to help the new expats NOT To make the same mistakes as I made when I came here in 2001. Within months I had lost everything - marriage included. I went back to the UK with 18 GBP in my pocket. I wish I had been given some of the good advice that IS available 20 years later. 

Let me also tell you something very clearly - this is the toughest I have EVER seen expat life. The local football club are now letting people by their season tickets on the drip - face price 25euros. I could not get a taxi last night and had a 30 minute walk through town - there was not a bar with more than a dozen people in it ................and that's on a Friday night at 10pm! 
It's tough and it's going to get tougher. Ryanair have announced 750 are to go at Valencia Airport and Sterling a big carrier to Málaga crashed this week. The ONLY good news ...Arsenal 1-0 down at Stoke! I'll focus on that. 

Here's my summary of expat life: 

(With apologies to /acknowledgements to a certain Mr W Gates) 

I recently gave a speech about 11 things they did not and will not teach would-be expats. I talked about how feel-good, commission-hungry estate agents created a generation of expats with no concept of reality and how this "dream" set them up for failure in the real Spain. 

Rule 1: Expat life is not fair - get used to it! 

Rule 2 : Expats and Spaniards alike will not care about your previous life. They will expect you to accomplish something in expatshire BEFORE you are respected. Able seamen become admirals, DIY enthusiasts become Master Builders. Shelf-stackers become supermarket magnates. Nobody cares - get used to it. They will expect you to pay your round. 

Rule 3 : You will NOT make 60,000 euros a year as you come straight off the plane. You won't be employed and you won't get a contract until you earn both. 

Rule 4 : If you think the UK is tough, wait till you try Spain. 

Rule 5 : Villa cleaning is not beneath your dignity. A previous generation of expats had a different word for villa cleaning; they called it opportunity. 

Rule 6: If you mess up, it's not your neighbours' fault, so don't whine about your mistakes, learn from them. 

Rule 7: Before you arrived, the traffic police weren't as tough as they are now. They got that way from dealing with expats with no paperwork, no insurance, no ITV and listening to you bang on about how you thought you were in the right. So before you abuse another officer to his face or on a forum, try getting your UK car registered here. Just because you have not done it for 7 years does not make it legal. 

Rule 8: The UK may have done away with winners and losers, but Spain HAS NOT. In the UK, they have a welfare state that supports people when they fall. They'll give to you as MANY TIMES as you want to - housing benefit, disability allowances, single-parent allowances, job-seeker allowances, free dental care and a NHS service that has got itself on its knees with more administrators than surgeons. This doesn't bear the slightest resemblance to ANYTHING in Spain. 

Rule 9: Expat life is not divided into seasons. You don't get summers off from paying bills and very few landlords or mortgage lenders are interested in helping you "FIND YOURSELF IN SPAIN". 
Do that on your own time. Do that with your own money. 

Rule 10: Television is NOT real life. In real life people actually have to leave the bar and go to look for work. The prices on "A Place in the Sun" are pre the introdcution of the euro ....and it rains! 

Rule 11: Be nice to Spaniards. Chances are you'll end up needing one to help you. LEARN SPANISH...................................................you will not integrate and prosper with just English.


This was added as a rule 12 - get out of the bar and talk to some REAL experts and be prepared and able to pay for that advice

I wish you every luck, my friend


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Arsenal 1-0 down at Stoke!



2-0 to Stoke now, lovely jubbly 

Come on Hull, you can do it, podemos !!!!

Oh and as for the original thread, life in Spain is not how it might seems on the telly, whilst its sunny, its not like it says on "a place in the sun" - lol

If you want to try it, then try it and stop moaning, very negative thread this one


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> Oh and as for the original thread, life in Spain is not how it might seems on the telly, whilst its sunny, its not like it says on "a place in the sun" - lol


SUNNY???? SUNNY????? Wheres the damn sun?? cos it aint in the costa del sol, its rained constantly for 3 days and is set to continue forever!!!!!
Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Yes, sweet sweet day - Arsenal lose and Man City can't pick up any points either. Great effort by Hull and I trust they can survive and develop into a decent team like say Wigan or Portsmouth. 
I was born in Hull so slightly biased but I must admit I had them down for relegation along with Arsenal and Man Cxxx

Big game down here today Málaga v Barcelona and tomorrow UD Fuengirola-Los Boliches v Baeza and then Alhaurín de la Torre v La Puerta de Segura - see you all there?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

jojo said:


> SUNNY???? SUNNY????? Wheres the damn sun?? cos it aint in the costa del sol, its rained constantly for 3 days and is set to continue forever!!!!!
> Jo


Hi Jo,

I think you might see the sun on Wednesday and Thursday - lol 

Its raining here too and much colder, but apaprently Huelva has been sunny (ish)

Would not fancy being in Segovia tonight, thats for sure - very cold !!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Oh yeh....it's grim out here! All these young Espanolas keep leering at me all the time! I'm very self conscious about it.


----------



## J.O.N. (Oct 22, 2008)

﻿Bini121

I find it strange that you let something as small (by comparison) as the economy deter you from chasing a dream. While it is true that things are not easy here, it is also true that similar problems exist everywhere you look. In my opinion, the sort of person who is willing to face language and cultural adaptations should not let themselves be deterred by the economy.  I have friends who work as waiters and bartenders, and they don’t seem to have any problem finding work, and one way or another they make ends meet and still find time to enjoy life here. Of all the expats that I know personally, only two have gone back to the States. The rest have molded themselves to life here so completely that they consider the idea of returning home absolutely ludicrous. 

Living here I have also noticed that, a side from residency issues, the complications that expats complain about are exactly the same complications that make the locals complain. The point is that as the locals survive, so do the expats. There is no reason why you should not be able to adapt to life here. You should also keep in mind that a great deal of the posts you have read here are born of the principal of mutual help, no one asks for help with the things that are going well. If this doesn’t place the negatives to which you refer in a new light, then I suggest that you look at the postings of expats in other countries, you will see that people there complain of similar, if not the same problems. Life isn’t easy anywhere, all you can do is to choose the ground in which you will face it’s struggles and make the best of it.

I hope this helps,
J.O.N.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

J.O.N. said:


> Bini121
> 
> I find it strange that you let something as small (by comparison) as the economy deter you from chasing a dream. While it is true that things are not easy here, it is also true that similar problems exist everywhere you look. In my opinion, the sort of person who is willing to face language and cultural adaptations should not let themselves be deterred by the economy. I have friends who work as waiters and bartenders, and they don’t seem to have any problem finding work, and one way or another they make ends meet and still find time to enjoy life here. Of all the expats that I know personally, only two have gone back to the States. The rest have molded themselves to life here so completely that they consider the idea of returning home absolutely ludicrous.
> 
> ...


J.O.N.

What a reply. Brilliantly said. Pleased to meet you.

Drooby Do!


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

Well said J.O.N. you are obviously a glass is half full rather than half empty person, wish I was as good with the written word lol
x


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Well, what a rude and negative post!! Would the OP prefer us to bull**** him/her then they arrive in Spain full of hope only for it to be dashed (aswell as being made skint!) because they wanted to hear a positive response?

The whole world (apart from what I saw in the Middle East) is going through a recession, do you honestly think Spain is immune?? Spain is NOT Utopia, never has been, never will be. Sure, the sun shines, sure alcohol and cigs are cheaper than the UK BUT household bills/mortgages/rent NEED to be paid, without a job or savings, what do you suggest will help you pay your way?

Many of us here have lived in Spain a long time, we've seen the good times and now the bad times, if you ask for advice, expect the truth, not a rose tinted spec opinion!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Steve - if it was not for your love of football - we'd get on well I think. Many of those rules are applicable to being an EXPAT anywhere.

Xtreme - that's a smirk of pity - not a leer.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

All joking aside (but only for a minute) the poster is a teenager in the UK who hasn´t really got much experience of life back there.....let alone here. So at this point in time throwing in negatives is the best thing any of us here can do.

IMO too many people come here too young with no specific skills or experience that are needed. The result is always the same. Abject failure......and blaming everyone else for it.
If you can't make it in the UK then you won't make it here. All the bar room bull****e about previously running multinational companies and being a member of the SAS in a previous life will not put the food on the table. 

We've been here three years (today in fact) and I'll openly admit it's been the hardest battle I've ever faced. And that was coming here with 20+ years IT industry experience. From deciding to come to Spain to actually leaving was only six weeks, as our house sold immediately.....so there was very little time for in-depth preparation. It was a case of in at the deep end. But we made it work....I tell people I work three times the hours for a third less money than I did in Britain.....but it's still a far better life. Makes you wonder how screwed Britain really is!

So to summarise....unless somebody is coming here with skills people want, a wealth of life experiences, and an unswerving commitment and dedication to succeeding....then they're doomed. That is the truth, and if more people are told the truth at the outset all the better.

Hell....some people absolutely hit rock bottom here. If they're too stupid and untrustworthy for cleaning and bar work then they're forced into extreme levels of degradation. Like Estate Agency!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I know what you mean about the "SAS" in Spain, I've met a whole battalion of them here!! LOL The Tall Story Tim's shut up trying to impress me when I just happen to mention I'm ex MoD and have worked in the defence industry for over 12 years!! LMAO


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I just happen to mention I'm ex MoD


Same here Pasanada! I started off with a Lambretta, then a Vespa.....even had a copy of Quadrophenia too! 

And I must say your new photo is very nice indeed! I can't believe you're a grandmother!

Anyway, once that damn chemist gets my hair colourant in (hopefully one that doesn´t turn my hair orange this time) I'll show you a pic. I have got a recent one taken by Stravinsky, but the idiot got the focus all wrong and made me look even greyer than normal.


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

Bini121 said:


> For ages i have wanted to move to spain and start a new happier life over there. I knew its not as good pay (if your working in bars and stuff) and you work long hours. I knew that it was very different working and living in spain than its is just going on holiday over there. I didnt mind that and i wanted to experience it myself i was prepared to work hard for my happiness. I found this site and would always read threads etc. and i just want to say that it is so negative on here. It seems like its always 'a bad time to move to spain' and theres no work around etc. thats the harsh reality but i wish i hadnt read any of these negative comments and just gone out there, if i messed up i could always come back. However i cant do that because i will just go out there with my mind set on failing and struggling badly due to all what i have read on here.



HI Bini.

People on this forum are telling you there side of things. You should'nt be taking it to heart like you have it's not there fault their just calling a spade a spade. If you look on other forums including ex pats in britain you will see it's not easy anywhere at the moment. Instead of letting it beat you down take all the comments on board and go out with a sense of realty about your move expecting it to be a struggle and no life on the beach. or you could choose just not to read the posts anymore and go out with a blindfold on.
Me, wife and kids are moving out shortly and this forum has been invalueble with or preparation. We are going out expecting a bloody hard slog and alot of red tape but now we no what to expect and are prepared for it.
I hope you make the move thats right for you and no one else.

Drooby Drooby Doooooo!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Same here Pasanada! I started off with a Lambretta, then a Vespa.....even had a copy of Quadrophenia too!
> 
> And I must say your new photo is very nice indeed! I can't believe you're a grandmother!
> 
> Anyway, once that damn chemist gets my hair colourant in (hopefully one that doesn´t turn my hair orange this time) I'll show you a pic. I have got a recent one taken by Stravinsky, but the idiot got the focus all wrong and made me look even greyer than normal.


LOL Way before my time, XTreme!!! 

Yes, I'm really a Granny......and boy did my little terrorist wear me out last weekend!!!  (And the pic is of me out partying.....naughty Granny!! LOL)

Can't believe Stravinsky, a highly intelligent man, would cock up pics of you! LMAO


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Well, what a rude and negative post!! Would the OP prefer us to bull**** him/her then they arrive in Spain full of hope only for it to be dashed (aswell as being made skint!) because they wanted to hear a positive response?
> 
> The whole world (apart from what I saw in the Middle East) is going through a recession, do you honestly think Spain is immune?? Spain is NOT Utopia, never has been, never will be. Sure, the sun shines, sure alcohol and cigs are cheaper than the UK BUT household bills/mortgages/rent NEED to be paid, without a job or savings, what do you suggest will help you pay your way?
> 
> Many of us here have lived in Spain a long time, we've seen the good times and now the bad times, if you ask for advice, expect the truth, not a rose tinted spec opinion!


Hi Passanda,
Am really sorry, I didnt mean that as a rude or negative response at all. I have lived in Spain and gone back and coming out again (much better prepared I must say) in April next year. I have looked at a lot of the posts and taken on board a lot of what has been said but it is very easy to then get bogged down with the 'bad' side of things and forget the good side and I was responding just to that particular email not the tone of the thread at all. Anyone considering coming over to Spain must have a backup plan of course (I am being extremely over cautious and have so many back up plans its ridiculous lol) I bought a house many years ago, paid cash (yes had a spanish lawyer,notary the lot and even had the deeds) but the builder disappeared with the money and left a huge mortgage on the property so it ended up being repossessed by the bank, almost bought another property in 2004 but the completion date was delayed for about 18 months so I panicked a bit and pulled out (losing money again) so I know a bit about the 'bad' side but for all that I am still coming back with lessons learned .......hopefully
So once again I really didnt mean anything untoward in my earlier email


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi DD,

My post wasn't aimed at you but at the OP (orignal poster) - I'm angry because plenty of newbies come on this forum seeking advice and us with the experience of living in Spain give a balanced and honest opinion. I post positive AND negative aspects of expat life in Spain, why should I have to lie to appease someone who refuses to see the wood for the trees??? It does make one wonder why we bother sometimes......

Good luck with your move back, you know the score and yes, there is good along with the bad; ying/yang.....a perfect combination. 

Apologies for my post not being clear, I hope we've cleared up any ambiguity.....


----------



## sheilaw (Sep 15, 2008)

hi there

it sounds like you should have just got on a plane, get a cheap holiday for 2 weeks, sus it out yourself, i know youngsters who have come on holiday and told the holiday rep that they wont be on the return coach if they get jobs and almost 100% of them have got jobs in the summer, wouldn't do it in the winter though unless your spanish is fluent. you sound like the type of person who would get a job because you are prepared to work at it. dont give up if that's what you want to do, after all if you have no morgage to pay while you are away, you are free, dont wait until you are tied down and then wish you had done it. let me know how you get on, we live near benidorm that's the place for bar jobs.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Ahhh! The truth is out about Pasanada. I had been soooooooooooooooo good hadn't I? 
I have know her for years and as she was kind enough to invite me here so the least I could do was not to mention her advancing years. 

Now, I begin, GG


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Ahhh! The truth is out about Pasanada. I had been soooooooooooooooo good hadn't I?
> I have know her for years and as she was kind enough to invite me here so the least I could do was not to mention her advancing years.
> 
> Now, I begin, GG


My Granny status is well known on here, Steve, and the other users have the good manners to respect my senior position in society 

But you, good?????? I was waiting for the moment you would mention my "GG" status!! LOL

Let me know if you're free 12-24 Nov, I'm in Espana and wouldn't mind a decent cup of coffee, I hear you're paying!!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I was talking to a Swedish girl here a few weeks ago, She had met her boyfriend a few nights before (I think she counted in nights rather than days and bacardis rather than hours) She was asking whether I had work for her. I was then HORRIFIED to hear that she had a 14 month daughter back in Sweden and fully intended to leave her there if she and her new boyfriend could get work!!! No way, Josefina. Nobody is throwing that xxxx on me. I wished her well, paid the tab and walkd off shaking my head. Oh to be young! 

PS Interview techniques (probably applies to UK to) When asked what you want to drink, do not say "Bacardi and Coke, please! They're cheap here aren't they?"


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> My Granny status is well known on here, Steve, and the other users have the good manners to respect my senior position in society
> 
> But you, good?????? I was waiting for the moment you would mention my "GG" status!! LOL
> 
> Let me know if you're free 12-14 Nov, I'm in Espana and wouldn't mind a decent cup of coffee, I hear you're paying!!


...but I did NOT say anything about your zimmer frame. It was not until it came into conversation. 

Always free for a coffee with you and the gang.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Wouldn't know, Steve, I prefer a nice Belmonte, Carajelo or Asiatico!


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

lol, personally I am a San Miguel gal lol but I do like the odd Pernod, blackcurrent and lemonade lol! I hate b&c with a passion.

Emma


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> ...but I did NOT say anything about your zimmer frame. It was not until it came into conversation.
> 
> Always free for a coffee with you and the gang.


But it DOES have "go faster" stripes and stickers of "The Doctor" (MOTO GP fans will get that one!!) on it! 

See you soon! xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> Steve - if it was not for your love of football - we'd get on well I think. Many of those rules are applicable to being an EXPAT anywhere.
> 
> Xtreme - that's a smirk of pity - not a leer.


I am sure we can get on fine! Our mutual love of Madrid is a good start! 

ALL of those rules are applicable about being an expat anywhere except that an expat in Spain will have to work three times as hard for a third of the money. Thankfully I do not get paid out of Spain. I am amazed how people survive on bar wages, villa cleaning, airport runs etc 

Good look to anybody - I'll issue a denuncia against the next person who tries to steal my dream. (I wake up every morning and Ana Obregón is still not there!)


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> I am sure we can get on fine! Our mutual love of Madrid is a good start!
> 
> ALL of those rules are applicable about being an expat anywhere except that an expat in Spain will have to work three times as hard for a third of the money. Thankfully I do not get paid out of Spain. I am amazed how people survive on bar wages, villa cleaning, airport runs etc
> 
> Good look to anybody - I'll issue a denuncia against the next person who tries to steal my dream. (I wake up every morning and Ana Obregón is still not there!)



Oh dear!!! Not the Ana Obregon woman AGAIN!!!! Lol


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Oh dear!!! Not the Ana Obregon woman AGAIN!!!! Lol


lol i dont even know who she is lol >.< but hey alls good!!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

EmmaLouUK said:


> lol i dont even know who she is lol >.< but hey alls good!!


She's Steve's dream woman.....she's just not realised it's good manners to reciprocate! LOL It is WELL KNOWN in the Torrevieja and surrounding area's within a 500 mile radius of Steve's desire for this woman! LMAO


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

EmmaLouUK said:


> lol, personally I am a San Miguel gal lol but I do like the odd Pernod, blackcurrent and lemonade lol! I hate b&c with a passion.
> 
> Emma


What's happening? A flagon of cider and a bag of chips was par the course for Valley Girls back in the day!


----------



## EmmaLouUK (Aug 4, 2008)

lol Pasa  well thats cleared up now lol go get her Steve!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> What's happening? A flagon of cider and a bag of chips was par the course for Valley Girls back in the day!


Depends who's day you're referring to.......

I recall a Sgt Maj talking to a young LCpl.....

Sgt Maj: "In my day......"
LCpl: "With all due respects, Sir, it's no longer your day....."

Classic!!!! LOL


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

*thank heavens*



Pasanada said:


> Hi DD,
> 
> My post wasn't aimed at you but at the OP (orignal poster) - I'm angry because plenty of newbies come on this forum seeking advice and us with the experience of living in Spain give a balanced and honest opinion. I post positive AND negative aspects of expat life in Spain, why should I have to lie to appease someone who refuses to see the wood for the trees??? It does make one wonder why we bother sometimes......
> 
> ...


Thanks heavens ...have just done the Tesco weekly shop worrying that I had come across wrongly so thanks for the reply so quickly. I have just got back from spending a week in Calahonda with my head more confused (if thats possible) but thats mainly because I have quite a few friends there 'offering their opinions' all very well intended of course but all different, mainly regarding where I should live not whether I should come back or not. when I lived there before it was as a family of 5 now its down to 2, myself and my daughter (9). Am quite independent and dont like to be in my friends faces so to speak (dont like outstaying my welcome lol) and need to create a life for myself and not live it through my friends there if you get me....now I'm rambling sorry lol x


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Ramble on, I certainly do!! 

At the end of the day (and I'm sure you know this already!), you will choose where you feel happiest, advice is great but it doesn't mean you have to take it up.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

DurhamDeb said:


> I have just got back from spending a week in Calahonda with my head more confused (if thats possible) but thats mainly because I have quite a few friends there 'offering their opinions' all very well intended of course but all different, mainly regarding where I should live not whether I should come back or not.


Hi DurhamDeb,

Why not write down the things that are important to your life and then by means of elimination work out which place is best for you and your daughter.

The list should include practical things.

E.g. Sun, modernity, schools, work et cetera

Regards, Dave


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

SunnySpain said:


> Hi DurhamDeb,
> 
> Why not write down the things that are important to your life and then by means of elimination work out which place is best for you and your daughter.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave,
School was the main issue on my list.....daughters wellbeing no. 1. I sorted that last week when in Calahonda, she will go to St Anthonys as she has friends that go there and my boys did fine when they were there.
Work isnt really an issue as I have my own business here in the UK that I cn keep an eye on in Spain
Not having to drive too far for everyday things as well is important as I do need a bit more exercise, not that I am overweight at all just tend to drive everywhere here.
Ideally somewhere that has things going on so I can meet people as well and a beach to I can take my daughter now and again.
Thats my wish list I think lol
Hope you all have a good Sunday x


----------



## EP GAZZ (Aug 26, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Well, what a rude and negative post!! Would the OP prefer us to bull**** him/her then they arrive in Spain full of hope only for it to be dashed (aswell as being made skint!) because they wanted to hear a positive response?
> 
> The whole world (apart from what I saw in the Middle East) is going through a recession, do you honestly think Spain is immune?? Spain is NOT Utopia, never has been, never will be. Sure, the sun shines, sure alcohol and cigs are cheaper than the UK BUT household bills/mortgages/rent NEED to be paid, without a job or savings, what do you suggest will help you pay your way?
> 
> Many of us here have lived in Spain a long time, we've seen the good times and now the bad times, if you ask for advice, expect the truth, not a rose tinted spec opinion!


At $65-70 a barrel they will head into recession too or a reduced opulence

However concur that you need desire and drive to leave your home base and make a new life.

Have to say if my move was not corporate and backed with healthy package etc I think I may be given I have family etc be postponing Spain right now having just come back.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Bini121 said:


> For ages i have wanted to move to spain and start a new happier life over there. I knew its not as good pay (if your working in bars and stuff) and you work long hours. I knew that it was very different working and living in spain than its is just going on holiday over there. I didnt mind that and i wanted to experience it myself i was prepared to work hard for my happiness. I found this site and would always read threads etc. and i just want to say that it is so negative on here. It seems like its always 'a bad time to move to spain' and theres no work around etc. thats the harsh reality but i wish i hadnt read any of these negative comments and just gone out there, if i messed up i could always come back. However i cant do that because i will just go out there with my mind set on failing and struggling badly due to all what i have read on here.


Hiya

I guess the question is ..... when people are possibly basing their futures on what they read on here, how would you feel if we told you it was fine here. You'll get a job, you'll get on well and its a trouble free life.

So you sell your house, you bring savings, you rent or buy ..... and the reality turns out completely different .... how would you feel _then_ about the posters on here?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

EP GAZZ said:


> At $65-70 a barrel they will head into recession too or a reduced opulence


Reduced opulence......too many trillions lying about waiting to prop up the economy to feel any effect of the global credit crisis


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Reduced opulence......too many trillions lying about waiting to prop up the economy to feel any effect of the global credit crisis


Two quarters of consecutive negative growth is the bench mark for the declaration that a recession exists. However if you still have a job or income from other scourses, have few debts and modest outgoings how will the recession affect you?

Good stocks that were falsely marked down and are now showing some recovery, for god's sake they were even marking down pharmaceutical stocks, had eveyone suddenly recovered from whatever ilnesses they had prior to the credit crunch?

IMO interest rates are about to tumble, thus kick starting housing markets in countries with housing shortages. Sure the car manufacturing industry is in for a tough time, but they make them so well these days that they last for years, new purchases are very much a fashion accessory.

Oil dependency will come to an end, dual fuel cars will be the norm in a few years followed by the internal combustion engine being deemed obsolete. Middle East oil billionaires will find themselves sitting on our equivalent of our dissused coal fields (tents to tents in three generations).

Don't listen to the doom and gloom merchants, live your lives sensibly and you will come out of this fine.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thankfully, the "recession" isn't having an adverse effect on my life.

As for oil in the Middle East, it won't be running out for quite some time yet.....plenty of undrilled oil left......Kirkuk has plenty to see us through many recessions......when the Americans decide it can be drilled and sold on.


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Well I have to say that the help and answers given in this forum are spot on. I am lucky enough to have permanent income but it does depend on the exchange rate which is up and down all the time. I am not doing too bad at this point in time as the dollar is gaining strength so that helps me out here for sure. But my income does change from month to month so when we came to Spain we budgeted ourselves on the worse case senario and live within that budget and are able to save when the cambio is good. Therefore we live a great life here in Spain, but I do have to say if we had to depend on the job market we would probably be in trouble unless we had good contracts. We do not have to pay a lot for our private health insurance and meds are very reasonable here compared to the States. Health insurance price is nothing compared to the States or UK. Do not have a lot to complain about but then we are a different kettle of fish so to speak. If you do not have a permanent income or bottomless savings then think any move to any country through before chasing any dream.

Our move here was the best thing we ever did to date. Now if we could just hit the lottery.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Burriana Babs said:


> Well I have to say that the help and answers given in this forum are spot on. I am lucky enough to have permanent income but it does depend on the exchange rate which is up and down all the time. I am not doing too bad at this point in time as the dollar is gaining strength so that helps me out here for sure. But my income does change from month to month so when we came to Spain we budgeted ourselves on the worse case senario and live within that budget and are able to save when the cambio is good. Therefore we live a great life here in Spain, but I do have to say if we had to depend on the job market we would probably be in trouble unless we had good contracts. We do not have to pay a lot for our private health insurance and meds are very reasonable here compared to the States. Health insurance price is nothing compared to the States or UK. Do not have a lot to complain about but then we are a different kettle of fish so to speak. If you do not have a permanent income or bottomless savings then think any move to any country through before chasing any dream.
> 
> Our move here was the best thing we ever did to date. Now if we could just hit the lottery.


Yep you hit the nail on the head
Spain is a great place to retire to, but even now with the STERLING / EURO rate its reduced retirees incomes.
If you have to work here then the benefits decrease due to the relatively low wages and long hours, and thats if you can find work


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

*health insurance*



Burriana Babs said:


> Well I have to say that the help and answers given in this forum are spot on. I am lucky enough to have permanent income but it does depend on the exchange rate which is up and down all the time. I am not doing too bad at this point in time as the dollar is gaining strength so that helps me out here for sure. But my income does change from month to month so when we came to Spain we budgeted ourselves on the worse case senario and live within that budget and are able to save when the cambio is good. Therefore we live a great life here in Spain, but I do have to say if we had to depend on the job market we would probably be in trouble unless we had good contracts. We do not have to pay a lot for our private health insurance and meds are very reasonable here compared to the States. Health insurance price is nothing compared to the States or UK. Do not have a lot to complain about but then we are a different kettle of fish so to speak. If you do not have a permanent income or bottomless savings then think any move to any country through before chasing any dream.
> 
> Our move here was the best thing we ever did to date. Now if we could just hit the lottery.


Hi Babs,
Am just looking into health insurance for myself and 9 year old, I noticed you said payments weren't too bad, would you mind giving me an idea as I looked at Sanitas yesterday and it seemed quite pricey (or maybe I am just being tight lol) 
Thanks x


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DurhamDeb said:


> Hi Babs,
> Am just looking into health insurance for myself and 9 year old, I noticed you said payments weren't too bad, would you mind giving me an idea as I looked at Sanitas yesterday and it seemed quite pricey (or maybe I am just being tight lol)
> Thanks x


Make sure you are looking at the Spanish site
We pay around €1200 a year

Sanitas official website - SANITAS


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Burriana Babs said:


> Now if we could just hit the lottery.


Ah the Spaniards dream.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

¿Y si cae aquí? The Spanish Dream 

¿Obama? The American Dream

BTW I am working on a virtual lottery project - I have to say our chances of success are a lot better than those of the participants.


----------



## DurhamDeb (Oct 8, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Make sure you are looking at the Spanish site
> We pay around €1200 a year
> 
> Sanitas official website - SANITAS


thanks for that Strav, what sort of package is that based on and how many people as it seems a lot more reasonable than the figure I was getting, obviously I've gone wrong somewhere as it was about 140 euros a month which I thought was a bit steep just for two of us.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

DurhamDeb said:


> thanks for that Strav, what sort of package is that based on and how many people as it seems a lot more reasonable than the figure I was getting, obviously I've gone wrong somewhere as it was about 140 euros a month which I thought was a bit steep just for two of us.


Thats for two people aged mid fifties and the package is "Classic"


----------



## Burriana Babs (Nov 22, 2007)

Well if you were to purchase the same coverage in the UK it would cost you about 300 pounds per month. In America it is much higher so that is why I find it reasonable. Well actually I find it CHEAP.

Well Strav, I receive my income (retirement) from the USA and the dollar is gaining strength so I have done a bit better the last few months. ope it stays that way. But I do have to exchange it twice it originally is deposited into my UK account and then I draw it in Euros here.

So I ty wo watch the exchange rate often.

I will continue to dream of the lottery though. LOL


----------

